# Talking when drunk...



## M12BJN

Things that are difficult to say when you're drunk:
- Indubitably
- Innovative
- Preliminary
- Proliferation
- Cinnamon

Things that are very difficult to say when you're drunk:
- Specificity
- Cogito ergo sum
- British Constitution
- Passive-aggressive disorder
- Loquacious
- Transubstantiate

Things that are downright IMPOSSIBLE to say when you're drunk:
- Thanks, but I don't want to have sex
- Nope, no more booze for me
- Sorry, but you're not really my type
- No kebab for me, thank you
- Good evening, officer, isn't it lovely out tonight?
- I'm not interested in fighting you.
- Oh, I just couldn't - no one wants to hear me sing!


----------



## ccc

;D ;D ;D

'Manila envelopes' at any time! ;D


----------



## TTotal

Now ?


----------



## alexi7

:lol: :lol:


----------

